# Our zombie costumes for the Romeo, MI. zombie walk



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

These are the costumes my wife and I used for the walk today. My prosthetic is from Nimba Creations.


----------



## Spookshow Baby (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

LOVE it!  You guys look great... err... not feeling so well?


----------



## TomMorison (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow that is fantastic and attractive.I like it.


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks! I'm working on a new look for this years walk.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks great!! Where did you get your prosthetic? 
What kind is it?


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

This was a rushed app. Sorry the color isn't right.

The appliance is from Nimba Creations, http://www.nimbacreations.com/special-effects-supplies/ . They have a new one I will be buying for this year and I am making my own with an added feature.

I will post a picture when it's all done.


----------



## Xfireboyx (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Darkmaster... 
I have seen these Nimba Creations online and have been thrown off by the fact that their prices are in Pounds. ha!
Are they expensive to ship to the States?


----------



## darkmaster (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes, they are a little pricey, but I haven't seen these anywhere alse.


----------

